# need your help



## gwballin (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd first like to thank you in advance for your help.

I have an 05 black/red M6 with stock 17" wheels. I am in the market for 18s and came across these. 

http://www.bigwheels.net/?location=wheels&action=view_model&model=ZX7%20Black&bold_id=142179

They are 18X7.5 with a 42mm offset. 

According to the wheel offset calculator on 1010tires.com the outer position of this wheel would be exactly the same as stock thereby avoiding any rubbing. It would also give 12mm more of inner clearance according to the calculator.

My question is if 245/40 tires will look correct on a wheel that is only 7.5 inches wide?

If it does look alright, then wouldn't the tire be exactly the same with as the one I have currently thereby eliminating the 12mm more of inner clearance I would gain according to the calculator?

I would like a set of wheels in black that requires no rolling of the fender but I do not want to give up any with in the tire.

Again thank you for your response.


----------

